# What do you think? Thoughts?



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

What do you think of this girl? She is 4 months old, and purebred, she was not AKC registered because the breeder can only have one AKC registered dog a year. She seems small for 4 months, and do you think she will have long/fluffy hair, or short hair? Thanks


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What do you mean the breeder can only have one AKC registered dog a year? I don't understand this. 

Where did you find her? I've seen these pics, but don't remember where.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

GSDLover2000 said:


> What do you think of this girl? She is 4 months old, and purebred, she was not AKC registered because the breeder can only have one AKC registered dog a year.


Sounds like a BYB sold you a line. Please don't buy it.

If you want an unregistered puppy go to the shelter/SPCA/rescue. Four months is about the time that breeders start dropping off their unsellables around here.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

if you want the pup take her..she is probably byb but that does not mean she is a bad dog. One AKC dog seems weird? She looks like a sable stock coat. As far as size goes its hard to say but she looks like a good size for a female.


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

She will probably have a short coat, but I am not seeing any distinctive coloration that indicates conformity to the breed, so I would assume that she is not pure and price her accordingly. I would also NOT breed her. I would treat her as I would an ASPCA or pound dog, get her spayed and love it for her lifetime, but I would not pay a premium price for this puppy. That's my humble opinion, hope it helps

Bob


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

angelas said:


> Sounds like a BYB sold you a line. Please don't buy it.
> 
> If you want an unregistered puppy go to the shelter/SPCA/rescue. Four months is about the time that breeders start dropping off their unsellables around here.


Its an ad from craigslist. The person adopted her from a breeder, but it was the second litter of the year so she could not be registered. What is BYB?


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

SG Frederica Anrebri
I searched the mother's name, and the lady said her name would come up on this website, doesn't this look like a belgian malinois?? Where did she get her sable?? Hmm


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The dam is a sable working line, and the pup is a sable. No Belgian Malinois in the pedigree. Sable pups go through a lot of color changes before getting their final adult coat in. 

I would not buy this pup though, because the seller is lying to you about the reason the puppy is not registered. Nothing wrong with having an unregistered dog, but my worry is that if the seller and/or breeder is lying about that, then what else are they lying about? Are the parents as listed in the craiglist add really the parents of this pup? Or are they lying about that also?


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

It is seeming strange... I just can not find any female pups out there. I shall keep looking.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't understand the circumstances, but she is a beautiful girl.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Let me clear things up. She is from an ad on craigslist. The lady posting her bought her from a breeder, but is relocating. I emailed her, and she said she is not AKC registered because the same mother had one in the same year, and the first litter was registered not this one. That lady's name was ****, then I got a forward from a lady named ****, saying her parents name, and the pedigree, etc. Just a little confused.


----------



## KateGirlxx (Aug 13, 2013)

I think if you really wanted her, I would ask a lot of questions about her background, go meet with her and play with her to figure out her psersonality, and see if the owner will let you take her to the vet to get checked out and maybe take a look at her hips and overall health. If they're not willing to do that, then I would pass.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

How can you tell if a dog will be rough coated (longer hair). If the parents have shorter hair, does that guarantee the puppies will as well? Take this for example: Purebred German Shepherd Puppies ; The parents are short coated, will the pups?


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

KateGirlxx said:


> I think if you really wanted her, I would ask a lot of questions about her background, go meet with her and play with her to figure out her psersonality, and see if the owner will let you take her to the vet to get checked out and maybe take a look at her hips and overall health. If they're not willing to do that, then I would pass.


Thanks I will see what I can do. But the thing is, my birthday is soon, and she would be a birthday present, I sent the link to my father, and I am hoping he may be able to do all that... I will see what I can do, but if my dad did like her, than he would just go get her, not ask much questions.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

GSDLover2000 said:


> I emailed her, and she said she is not AKC registered because the same mother had one in the same year, and the first litter was registered not this one.


That's baloney. There is no AKC rule against registering two litters out of the same dam in the same year. 



GSDLover2000 said:


> How can you tell if a dog will be rough coated (longer hair). If the parents have shorter hair, does that guarantee the puppies will as well? Take this for example: Purebred German Shepherd Puppies ; The parents are short coated, will the pups?


You can tell that she won't be a coatie because she doesn't have the longer hair in and around her ears. At this age she still has her puppy coat, so the body fur won't tell you much. But the ears would be very apparent by now. Two stock coat dogs can have coaties in their litters if both of them carry the longcoat gene. I'm on my 2nd and 3rd coatie, and all three of them came from two stock coat parents.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here is Halo at about 3-1/2 months old - note the difference in her ear hair compared to that puppy:


----------



## KateGirlxx (Aug 13, 2013)

GSDLover2000 said:


> Thanks I will see what I can do. But the thing is, my birthday is soon, and she would be a birthday present, I sent the link to my father, and I am hoping he may be able to do all that... I will see what I can do, but if my dad did like her, than he would just go get her, not ask much questions.


If you and your dad are not willing to get her checked out, then pass. It's too risky. Let someone else who will do it snatch her up. She's cute and all, but you also need to think of her future and what you and your family will be willing to pay in vet costs. If you want her, get her checked out. Whether she's a present or not.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

KateGirlxx said:


> If you and your dad are not willing to get her checked out, then pass. It's too risky. Let someone else who will do it snatch her up. She's cute and all, but you also need to think of her future and what you and your family will be willing to pay in vet costs. If you want her, get her checked out. Whether she's a present or not.


I am more than willing, but not sure if they are willing for me to get her checked out at a vet, (spending the money, than possibly not even getting her). I am going to try and find out A LOT more about her. I am thinking I should just pass. You have all given me amazing advice, and I am going to take it and just pass. She IS cute, but like you said, I should think about the future, and not be blinded my appearance. Thank you all for the advice!  Really appreciate it.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Alright, now let me just post here the ones I have found, and tell me your thoughts: German Shepherd Puppy


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What kind of info are your looking for? All these ads - people that have two dogs, bred them, now selling the pups - there isn't much anyone here can tell you about them, not with this limited information can anyone properly advise you.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I'd get off of craigslist. It's all backyard breeders and people looking to make a buck. If you can't afford a puppy from a reputable breeder, go the rescue route.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Are we really going to do this again?

OP got tons of advice the first time around, now is returning to start thread after thread just like before . 

Advice remains the same: have the parents find a dog.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Castlemaid said:


> What kind of info are your looking for? All these ads - people that have two dogs, bred them, now selling the pups - there isn't much anyone here can tell you about them, not with this limited information can anyone properly advise you.


Just trying to find the right pup for me, and asking the experts. Just want your thoughts on the look, and just taking whatever advice or info.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> Are we really going to do this again?
> 
> OP got tons of advice the first time around, now is returning to start thread after thread just like before .
> 
> Advice remains the same: *have the parents find a dog.*


They are as well. My mother has sent my dad numerous links, as has my father to my mother. Than I also send them ones I found, and I like to them. But before sending to them, I want to come here and get your advice. I value the advice all of you give me. I have not returned to start multiple threads. My mother (who changed her mind once, not numerous times) has now agreed, and she and my father have been looking for a good dog, as am I. I have come back for advice, which I did take last time, and I am taking now. You guys are clearly more experienced than I, and just want to know what you think.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

You are not going to find it by asking a bunch of stangers about what they think about craiglist ads. Everyone here is saying GO SEE THE PUPS you are interested in. 

And it is only Saturday morning? I hope you will not spend the whole weekend posting obsessively about dogs for sale you find through random searches. People are more than willing to help you LEARN about GSDs and dog ownership, but finding a puppy that is right for you is your and your parents job.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Here's what you need to do...go and find a Schutzund club near you and watch their dogs. Talk to those owners, a majority of them will either be breeders or know of good/reputable breeders and will be able to point you in the right direction.

Be truthful right now, is the problem that you/your family can't or just don't want to pay $1000+ for a dog? It's not a big deal, but the truth is, you'll find plenty of $500 dogs on Craigslist and other places and I promise you that none of those breedings will be "approved" by this forum. And the chances of you finding a Schutzhund III pedigreed dog, that's parents are health certified and proven for $500 is very small. You'll find plenty of family bred dogs for that price, but you will not find one that people here will "approve."

And I'm not trying to be mean...I bought a $500 dog. He turned out amazing, and I know now that I got extremely lucky with him. 3 years ago I also didn't want to pay $1000+ for a dog just because the parents were titled or championed. I didn't care about that stuff, I wasn't going to work my dog, I just wanted a pet. So I found people that bred their pets, met the parents, thought they were great dogs, so I bought a pup from them. I got really lucky as my boy is super stable, has a great temperament, and is everything and more that I could've asked for out of a GSD. But my story could've easily gone the other way and I could've had a very unstable dog because there are no clues in his genetics/pedigree to what he would turn out to be.

I know people here will argue that price doesn't guarantee quality. But its a great start. Trust me, the market is very efficient when it comes to GSDs. Sure there are people passing off bad breedings for $1000 and catching some suckers. But anyone that does even a little bit of research will realize quick why one dog is $1000 and another dog is $500.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

GSDLover2000 said:


> They are as well. My mother has sent my dad numerous links, as has my father to my mother. Than I also send them ones I found, and I like to them. But before sending to them, I want to come here and get your advice. I value the advice all of you give me. I have not returned to start multiple threads. My mother (who changed her mind once, not numerous times) has now agreed, and she and my father have been looking for a good dog, as am I. I have come back for advice, which I did take last time, and I am taking now. You guys are clearly more experienced than I, and just want to know what you think.



I, for one, would rather your parents get on here.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

GSDLover2000 said:


> Just trying to find the right pup for me, and asking the experts. Just want your thoughts on the look, and just taking whatever advice or info.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App

You have just answered your own question in your post. If your needing advice finding the right dog for you, a good breeder will do this for you. I'd also advise staying off craigslist as if you don't know what to look for and it's a pig in a poke. Taking higher risk. Breeder would be lower risk but more expensive. 

JMO.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

martemchik said:


> Here's what you need to do...go and find a Schutzund club near you and watch their dogs. Talk to those owners, a majority of them will either be breeders or know of good/reputable breeders and will be able to point you in the right direction.
> .


I believe this was suggested multiple times the last time OP was here.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I thought creating multiple accounts meant automatic permanent ban. But what do I know?

And if you truly valued what people told you here, you wouldn't have to ask the same questions fifty katrillion times and have everyone give you the SAME answers you continually ignore - which are often the best replies you receive.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That first pup is cute as a bug, but the problem is all GSD puppies are cute. 

I agree that there are some lies going on, there.


----------



## TheModestMouse (Sep 13, 2013)

I suggest going the "rescue route." 

The pros :
-lower fee ($100-$500)
-the dog is usually somewhat trained (from foster home)
-you save a dog
-you make space for a new dog to enter the rescue
-you know what you are "getting" (Information from foster/rescue)
-the dogs usually get a complete vet check


Cons :
-unknown breeding (genetics; possible mix)
-usually no known akc ties 
-unable to breed (rescues usually require their dogs to get "fixed")


It really depends on what you are looking for. For me, when I eventually get a GSD it will be a rescue. This is because I want a companion pet and have no need for titles or akc papers. That and I want an older dog (2 or 3 years old), one that is past the chew-crazy stage.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

> You are not going to find it by asking a bunch of stangers about what they think about craiglist ads. Everyone here is saying GO SEE THE PUPS you are interested in.
> 
> And it is only Saturday morning? I hope you will not spend the whole weekend posting obsessively about dogs for sale you find through random searches. People are more than willing to help you LEARN about GSDs and dog ownership, but finding a puppy that is right for you is your and your parents job.


THIS ^^^ bears repeating Good advice from Lucia^^^


And I also agree with the bunch of hooey the person told you about the lack of registration..


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

is fifty katrillion more than fifty gazillion?



Konotashi said:


> I thought creating multiple accounts meant automatic permanent ban. But what do I know?
> 
> And if you truly valued what people told you here, you wouldn't have to ask the same questions
> 
> ...


----------

